# Questions about 5 day transfer 2WW...



## valentine1

I had my transfer last Monday the 11th March.

So today, I am 7DP5DT...

I have been having AF like cramps on and off since 5DP5DT and I am honestly expecting to see blood everytime I go to the toilet.

I understand that AF like cramps can be signs of implantation and I had it maybe once earlier last week. I'm just wondering if anyone has had this and still gone on to a BFP?

My Test is on Friday the 22nd and I refuse to POAS before then because I like that at this point I can still say I'm PUPO.

I'm still remaining positive, I honestly believe I still have a chance but I was hoping for some realistic insight from others who have experienced the same thing!

IF it were that I was not pregnant when should I expect AF? I took my last Pregnyl injection on Wednesday the 13th...

Any helps would be great, thanks :)


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi, 
I had a 5DT on Monday 11th too! I thought you start day 1 as the day after transfer so I am 8DP5DT today. 
I have also been experiencing AF cramps since 5DPT, & today I started with brown spotting but no red yet. If AF doesn't show I plan on testing on Friday 22nd. 
How are you getting on? 
Xx


----------



## valentine1

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Hi,
> I had a 5DT on Monday 11th too! I thought you start day 1 as the day after transfer so I am 8DP5DT today.
> I have also been experiencing AF cramps since 5DPT, & today I started with brown spotting but no red yet. If AF doesn't show I plan on testing on Friday 22nd.
> How are you getting on?
> Xx

You do start day after transfer, I'm in Australia so maybe we're a day ahead here? It's Wednesday the 20 here so 9dp5dt now! Thank goodness :)

Goodluck! I've read that spotting can be a good sign if it's not red! 

I have my blood test on the 22nd. So 2 more sleeps! I'm not testing at home before that, took Pregnyl as progesterone and was told it can take 14 days to get out my system so would probably be positive no matter what!

When's your OTD? 

The 2ww hasn't gone as slow as I thought it would. Still having really bad cramping, so bad I feel a bit sick this morning. So that's the 5th day of cramping now. But no blood. Not sure what to think!

How are you going? Xxx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

2 more sleeps that will be gone in no time! I have my fingers crossed for you 
Awww not fair you are already a day ahead lol
My OTD isn't until the 29th! Soooo far away, I have no idea why they make us wait that long, & it won't be a blood test I got told to do a normal HPT! 
I have mild cramps & really pale brown spotting, no red yet
If only we could see what's going on in there
Xx


----------



## valentine1

Haha I really want it to be here but I go back to work next Tuesday after 3 weeks off so part of wants this week to last as well, what a dilemma lol. I also like being PUPO!!!

That is ages, I would probably be doing a HPT early if I were in your shoes! They obviously have good reasons for waiting that long though, I know a lot of girls get to test at 9dp5dt which is today for me so it's funny how much everyone's cycles vary.

I know it would make it so much easier to be able to see what's happening in there! 

Fingers crossed this is both of our cycle!!! :)


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I have been off for 2 weeks & go back on Thursday so that will be a tough day :0( 
How many blasto's did you have put back? I just had one & didn't get to freeze any. 
Is this your 1st IVF cycle? 
did you get any spotting or is it just cramps? 
Xx


----------



## valentine1

mrsmonkey10 said:


> I have been off for 2 weeks & go back on Thursday so that will be a tough day :0(
> How many blasto's did you have put back? I just had one & didn't get to freeze any.
> Is this your 1st IVF cycle?
> did you get any spotting or is it just cramps?
> Xx

So sad going back to work isn't it! Lol!
We just put one back!
We have one frozen blasto.
One is all you need so hopefully you've got a little fighter in there :) hopefully I do too!
Yep our first one, yours too?
Just cramping, no spotting at all. Really intense cramps when I woke up this morning, I've been running to toilet for the last 4 days thinking AF is here!


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Yep it's our 1st cycle! We almost lost the whole cycle as we didn't realise we had to carry on with the Buserelin injections at the same time as stimulation injections & I almost ovulated naturally! Luckily I managed to get an extra injection just in time & I made it to egg collection.
Aww that's great that you have a frostie on standby! We had 3 blasto's but they said the other 2 would not have survived the freeze/thaw process :0( 
Well it's just about bedtime over here so ill catch up with you tomorrow! 
I hope the cramps ease off today for you
Bye for now
Xx


----------



## valentine1

Oh no that would have been SO stressful! Thank god you were able to continue!
Bugger but hey hope this one sticks and figure out the rest after for siblings hey :)
That's what worried me about just having 1, what if doesn't survive the thawing!
Feeling a bit better as day goes on, thanks in part to Panadol too!
Xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Wishing you girls the best of luck :hugs: I have a frostie on board and he is a 5DT :)


----------



## valentine1

Miss Redknob said:


> Wishing you girls the best of luck :hugs: I have a frostie on board and he is a 5DT :)

Thank you :D and congratulations!!! I love love love hearing success stories! Hope you're having a smooth pregnancy! 
Did you have any symptoms? And what did you use as progesterone support (might be difference with fresh and frozen cycle).


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks V :) I used Pregnyl (HCG x 3 injections) 1DPO, 3DPO & 7DPO. I then tested the trigger out of my system but I had the problem that the line kept getting darker :haha:

I had a pretty rough start, was being scanned ever week (due to 8 previous m/cs) then on Christmas Day all my symptoms disappeared so I was in hospital, but luckily bub was still fine. So far I have lost almost 5kgs from being so sick, but I love it :haha:

Symptoms were big sore boobs, burping, bloated, tired and hungry.

When are you going to test? Where is Aus are you?


----------



## valentine1

I used Pregnyl too, 4DPO & 7DPO. I heard it gives a false positive so I haven't tested, tried holding off anyway. My blood test is Friday the 22nd, 2 more sleeps! Haha that's awesome!

Wow you've had a rough trot! So glad you're finally getting your long awaited baby! And 5kgs lighter at that ;)

I've been tired and sore boobs but wasn't sure whether to attribute that to pregnyl or not? I've had AF like cramps since Sat so 5DP5DT, but no blood so really hoping it's just cramping and AF doesn't show!!!

I'm in SA, where are you?

Also is Lincoln Robert the name you've chosen? If so, love it!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yeah you will get a false positive and symptoms with the Pregnyl but if you test each morning the line will either get lighter or darker :) I suppoer if your bloods are on Friday you have done well :thumbup: have you thought about testing Friday morning before your bloods? I had the AF cramps, but AF cramps and pregnancy cramps are very similar :)

I'm in NSW. Yep Lincoln Robert will be his name :)


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Miss R thank you for the sucess story & big congratulations to you! 
Sounds like you have had the roughest ride to get where you are. I also love the name Lincoln :0)
Good to hear that you also had cramps, did you get any brown spotting too? 

Valentine good to hear the cramps are easing off today! 
My cramps aren't here this morning & not much spotting so far, I haven't got a clue what's going on here lol
Xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Mrs Monkey :) I had brown spotting till about 8-9 weeks!! When I saw it at 4-5 weeks I thought it was all over, but now look where I am lol


----------



## valentine1

I probably should have tested out the trigger! Oh well too late now! I don't think I can test the morning of, if it's negative I'll be beside myself for the bloods. Plus another half a day of PUPO will be good :D 
Ooh I hope mine are pregnancy cramps, fingers crossed!

Well it's a beautiful name, very good choice :D 

Mrs Monkey - they came back pretty strong this Arvo, sooo hoping their pregnancy cramps. 
It's so confusing when everything changes! Spotting could definitely be implantation and its easing off, that would be so great! About to go to bed here so when I wake up only one day and night to get through and then bloods at 730am The next morning! Going to try and start and finish my assignment that's due Friday so if its good news on Friday we can celebrate and if its bad news I can curl up and grieve in bed!


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Wow it's going really fast for you! 
How long do you have to wait for the call back with your results? 
That's a good idea to clear your day, I have my fingers & toes crossed that you will be using it to celebrate :0) 
I'm going to test on Friday too if AF stays away 

Miss R you had brown spotting & cramps! You have given me a little bit of hope that I'm still in with a chance thank you so much

Xx


----------



## valentine1

Well I had my bloods this morning!
I did it at the non main site so probably won't hear til mid arvo argh! 
Bit stressed, I went to the toilet about 3am and clearly studied the toilet paper (as you do) haha! And there was the tiniest, minisculist bit of blood, like tiny tiny tiny. But it was reddish and I'm SO worried it's AF!!! There's been nothing since then and I know I find out today but it's made me feel really negative and unfortunately I think we're out this cycle!

Are you still going to test Friday? Has AF stayed away for you? I really hope so!!! 
Let me know how you go :) 
Xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Got everything crossed for you V :dust:


----------



## valentine1

Thank you, really appreciate it :) xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Any news yet V?


----------



## valentine1

Yeah hcg was 20 :( nurse said expect it to drop and be a chemical but to come in for bloods on Monday just in case. Seems so pointless to me, there's no way 20 can become a viable pregnancy. Wish it was just a straight out negative that way AF would be here sooner so we move on!


----------



## Miss Redknob

You never know hun, you could be a slow riser! Sending you lots of :hugs: Stay positive :)


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi valentine, 
Sorry to hear your levels are low, but as Miss R says there is still hope! I have everything crossed for a happy ending for you. Keep us updated

As for me, AF is here for sure. I did a 15mui test yesterday and it was BFN so I can be sure that it is AF. 
Onwards to cycle two...
Xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry about AF MrsMonkey :hugs: Good luck for this cycle :dust:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks Miss R, I have no frosties so looking at a good few months before we can start all over again :0( 
Xx


----------



## valentine1

So sorry to hear that Mrs Monkey :( big hugs to you! I hope the time between your next cycle goes quickly for you & that you get the BFP you deserve next cycle xx

I'd like to hope there's still hope but I did a HPT yesterday after the call (first second line ever :( ) and then another today and it's gotten lighter. I guess we'll wait and see on Monday. Thanks for your kind words ladies xxx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ahhh valentine sorry to hear that.
This cycle sucks for us both :0( 
Let's hope we are both 2nd time lucky
Xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

How did your bloods go today V, been thinking of you all day :hugs:


----------



## valentine1

I didn't go! I woke up this morning with AF & the worst cramps I've ever had in my life, and they're always pretty bad. I couldn't get out of bed until 5pm! So the nurse called around lunchtime before I got around to calling her and she still wants me to go back for bloods on Wed but this pretty much confirms my levels dropped over the weekend :( 

Thanks so much for thinking of me, that's so lovely. I love this site & how supportive women are of each other xxx


----------



## valentine1

Agree Mrsmonkey, fingers crossed second time lucky for us :) xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

I'm so sorry hun, sending you lots of :hugs: always here for you :)

Wishing both of you the best of luck for your next cycle :)


----------

